# Increased costs of vetting root causes?



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

So for all of you who work in a vet clinic I guess i have a question. Why is it that vet bills have increased so much in the past few years? Are we as pet owners expecting a lot more? In other words are we treating pets that previously would have been euthanized? Are so many people stiffing the vet that they need to charge more in general? Or perhaps has overbreeding lead to health problems that previously were rare?

Maybe this belongs in a new thread.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This was posted on Gawker - should be able to click through:
this Sunday New York Times story on the current state of veterinarianism. The essential facts can be summed up in a handful of charts: *since the recession, pet ownership and vet visits are down, along with average veterinarian salary; but the number of vet school graduates, and their average debt load, keeps climbing.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

From a business point of view, it could be employee costs: workers compensation increases, increased costs of health benefits for employees, increased safety regulations and training, and increased wages to compensate for increased costs of living.

Also when I doing a nurse internship I was shocked at the costs of supplies for like a tube of normal saline, tubing, IV bags, and then there is all the medical waste that has to be disposed of properly, so maybe increased costs from the device suppliers.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that more advanced treatment options, like you've stated, plays a significant role.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not a vet worker, but I agree with the above, the cost of EVERYTHING is going up, look at gas??? Who'da thunk we'd be paying that much for gas?

I just made an appt for a friend's pug, spay/hw test/parvo/distemper/rabies shot..450$. and that's a PUG..

The clinic I use employs 3 vets and 17 workers. When you own your own business which most clinics are privately owned, it costs alotta money to stay afloat


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I really wasn't trying to say that the costs were unreasonable. I know a couple of veterinarians and I know that they are not getting rich. I hope nobody got the idea that I was questioning the costs. I am just wondering why it suddenly seems so expensive to have a pet. I think the cost of vet school combined with the cost of running your own business plus the ever increasing cost of medical supplies may be the answer I am looking for. There is no doubt that we are treating for a lot more things, but it seems that even the basic costs have gone threw the roof.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

What you are paying for are not just services, the hospital also has to pay the electric bill, the water bill, the oxygen guy, the radiology people, continuing education for all staff (which is required), supplies, employees, medications, computers, equipment that is NOT cheap by any means. It is just like any other business where you have a lot of costs that keep the clinic running and just like we are paying more for groceries, gas, electricity so are these clinics. Plus the cost of workman's comp and insurance is amazingly high. It is just like everything else anymore, the costs are rising but unfortunately not many of us have salaries that are making that trend.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

But I think that when we're treating for so many things that were once an automatic death sentence, we have to absorb some of the cost of all that state-of-the-art equipment.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Blanketback said:


> But I think that when we're treating for so many things that were once an automatic death sentence, we have to absorb some of the cost of all that state-of-the-art equipment.


I think that is part of your answer and I do think people spend more because of pet insurance to do things they may not have done 15 year ago. Our dogs get better health care than many many humans in the world.

The problem is that it gets out of range for those needing basic care becaue they are subsidizing the expensive procedures. I know a lot of vets do help with low cost spay neuters etc. but it is pretty expensive these days just to own a family dog and give it basic care if you are not either very well off or getting assistance.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> From a business point of view, it could be employee costs: workers compensation increases, increased costs of health benefits for employees, increased safety regulations and training, and increased wages to compensate for increased costs of living.
> 
> Also when I doing a nurse internship I was shocked at the costs of supplies for like a tube of normal saline, tubing, IV bags, and then there is all the medical waste that has to be disposed of properly, so maybe increased costs from the device suppliers.


I think all of the above is true. Plus with today's technology, with a lap top becoming out dated less than a year out of manufacturing - it has to be difficult for clinics to remain state of art clinics.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My biggest complaint would be something as simple as shots. I can purchase a distemper shot for under $4.00, but the vet charges $20-$30? I understand marking it up, but that is quite a mark up. Sadly lots of stuff is marked up this high. I have to go to them for the rabies, but would rather not. I was shocked to see how much spay/neuters cost, most vets can do this procedure with their eyes closed. I think that if they lowered their prices they would have more business, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm surprised by how much veterinary care costs. I'm glad I have insurance, but for me, as a first time pet owner, the discrepancy between how much it costs to neuter a dog and the cost to come in because he has a belly ache doesn't line up. I went to the vet because he had some bowel problems. They took his temp, said he was fine and had a sensitive stomach. Stop giving him treats, here's an antibiotic and that's it. This wasn't our normal vet, so sadly, we also got into the when to neuter discussion and he brought out a sheet explaining the cost of that procedure. Honestly, it was $10 more expensive than the appointment I was there for. It shocked me a bit to find out that I can bring him in for a surgical procedure requiring anesthesia and it cost me almost the same as a belly ache diagnosis. 

I understand that they may offer low cost spay/neuter to entice people to come in and have it done. But I also kind of feel like if you can't afford the cost to have a pet (spay/neuter/shots) then I don't see why you would have one (I've been at the pet store and had people complain to me about the cost of dog food - for their purse puppy - honestly, when you got the dog, you knew you would have to feed it, no? oh, that's another rant, back to the issue here) . And why regular care gets marked up so that a discount can be offered on another procedure that should be routine and budgeted for if you bring a pet into the family.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I really would like to hear from some people working in the veterinary field whether or not it's true that pet insurance is driving up cost. I am really curious because I just dont' see it.

I get this newsletter "Your Dog" and in the December 2012 issue they have an article on pet insurance. They do mention why veterinary care is expensive but it's not linked to insurance at all. They estimate that 1% of pet owners have insurance, so it wouldn't make sense for veterinarians to drive up cost so the other 99% would have a hard time affording care for their pets 

My first GSD "Heidi" cost me a small fortune too and we got her in 1995, we lost her in 2009  I remember driving her to Phoenix about 13 years ago to see a neurologist who did an MRI and that was $1,500 back then. I would never own another dog, especially not a GSD without insurance.

Michaela


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I wonder if the low-cost spay/neuter clinics and vaccination clinics.... many of which can function as not-for-profits.... don't have a hand in the rising cost of vet care.
That and for YEARS articles in publications like DVM360 have touted that low-price does not equate to successful business.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jessac said:


> I understand that they may offer low cost spay/neuter to entice people to come in and have it done. But I also kind of feel like if you can't afford the cost to have a pet (spay/neuter/shots) then I don't see why you would have one


I don't know where you live, but by me they offer low cost spay/neuter to anyone. You don't have to qualify or be low income. There are a few vets in every area to choose from and they are well known vets. So I paid $65 versus $400 to get my dog spayed at the same vet, I don't feel that I can't afford a dog, but its nice to save some money. Most people do not know about this service and I figure if they aren't smart enough to investigate then oh well I have no problems taking my dogs to a vet if their is a medical issue(spent $1500 on my GSD in Sept), but for shots I go to the clinics they offer to anyone(they have licensed vets) and I pay half of what I would pay for the vet. I also get my heartworm medication there for half the price.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

As someone who actually works in the vet field...and the emergency one at that...

Overhead cost and advances in technology are two big players here. 

Advances have been huge, and veterinary medicine (especially with specialty cases and emergency care!!!!) is running on parallel with human medicine. It is very exciting for us as it allows us to provide considerable and quality patient care BUT it is not free.

Consults and office visits are a big deal in running the place, actual materials need to not only pay for themselves, but pay for the ability and knowledge of the personnel using them. 

An IV catheter might be cheap, but it takes skill to place one properly. A skill that should at least allow this person to not starve to death doing this for a living (and vet nurses do not make much, be nice to them!).
The IVC itself costs money, the trays we keep them in cost money, the tports cost money, the sharps disposal costs money, the disinfectant we clean your dogs leg with costs money, the other disinfectant we clean your dogs leg with costs money, the tape to keep it in place costs money....it is the little things that ad up.

There are so many things going on, it is hard for a lot of people outside of this field to not really know about them or think about them. As it is for many other fields!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Tankgrrl66, i just want to reiterate that i am not questioning the validity of the prices charged by Vets. I am simply wondering what it is that has made the cost of vet care increase so rapidly over the past coup,e of years.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I don't know where you live, but by me they offer low cost spay/neuter to anyone. You don't have to qualify or be low income. There are a few vets in every area to choose from and they are well known vets. So I paid $65 versus $400 to get my dog spayed at the same vet, I don't feel that I can't afford a dog, but its nice to save some money. Most people do not know about this service and I figure if they aren't smart enough to investigate then oh well I have no problems taking my dogs to a vet if their is a medical issue(spent $1500 on my GSD in Sept), but for shots I go to the clinics they offer to anyone(they have licensed vets) and I pay half of what I would pay for the vet. I also get my heartworm medication there for half the price.


Not saying people shouldn't save money where they can, but I'm sure even if you had to pay you would have taken your dog in. My point was that it just doesn't make mathematical sense to me that it would be cheaper to get my dog neutered than to come in for a temperature reading and a belly ache. The surgery requires more equipment, supplies, sanitizing, people, drugs, etc. So how can it cost the same? 

Hopefully I didnt offend anyone. I live in an area where most people with pets shouldn't have them as they absolutely don't care for them properly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

gagsd said:


> I wonder if the low-cost spay/neuter clinics and vaccination clinics.... many of which can function as not-for-profits.... don't have a hand in the rising cost of vet care.
> That and for YEARS articles in publications like DVM360 have touted that low-price does not equate to successful business.


If they would take advantage of tubal ligations and vasectomy's instead of spay/neuter, the costs would be much lower, and the animals would benefit from keeping their hormones.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just saw this posted by Zoetis. They just merged with Pfizer Animal health(local to me) and I'm now following this company. https://www.facebook.com/ZoetisCommitmenttoVeterinarians


Interesting reading and explains the state of economics concerning vets. 
Tuesday, February 26, 2013
An Open Letter to the Veterinary Medical Community from the President of the AAVMC
David Segal’s February 24 article on veterinary medicine brought important public attention to economic issues affecting a vital health profession. Unfortunately, his presentation of worst-case scenarios paints a bleak picture that begs for context.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

gagsd said:


> I wonder if the low-cost spay/neuter clinics and vaccination clinics.... many of which can function as not-for-profits.... don't have a hand in the rising cost of vet care.
> That and for YEARS articles in publications like DVM360 have touted that low-price does not equate to successful business.


I've wondered this myself. There are 2 low cost clinics in my area that I'm almost sorry to say I went to, but that's a story for another time. Their waiting rooms are always packed solid and their prices are very low; 10-15$ per vacc., 40$ office visit, 10$ Euth., 50$ speuter...the list goes on. There isn't much that goes over 75$. The local PetCo does a vaccine clinic for 50$ and that includes a basic exam.

With all these places offering the bare minimum required by law at half the cost of a normal visit, I'm not too suprised that for-profit clinics have to raise their prices just to stay open.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 17, 2013)

I took Max for a look over the day I got him off the plane. $60.00 
Took him back 10 days later he got a kennel cough shot and another shot $65.00.
My girlfriend who is poor took hers for the same thing and was charged a lower rate of $30.00 which I am glad he offered her a poverty price cause well she is that poor. Sooo IDK. I guess I will live with the $60 ish dollar a month visit until he gets all his shots I just go when told. haha..


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Another worker in the field (another emergency one at that  )

There are NUMEROUS reasons to the increase in vet cost.

As far as insurance, no I do not see that one bit. The thing with pet insurance, owners have to still pay up front, which most still can't do. In the last year I've only dealt with 3 insurance claims. Most people simply do not have it. When they do have it, the only affect it really has on us is that we sign a form for them to send off. If anything, people with insurance would be willing to pay more which would INCREASE our clientele which would only lead to DECREASED cost (see my last reason)

Staff is your biggest one. 10-20 years ago most technicians were trained on the job. Very cheap training, you could pay them a lot less. Now you have technicians going to school, paying 20,000$+ for a 2 year ASSOCIATES degree, and then graduating in a field that commonly starts paying at 10$ an hour? Doctors in the last few years are graduating on average with 200,000$-300,000$ in student loans. They are paying THOUSANDS a month out of pocket just in student loan payments, then are expected to live off their remaining income?

Equipment is expensive. In the last 5-10 years most vet clinics have switched over to digital radiology. That's easily 100,000$+ dollars for the machine. New server, staff needs training. That cost has to be paid for somehow. Trying to upgrade an ultrasound machine so doctors have better diagnostic tools which in turn can lead to better treatment for your animal. Purchasing in house blood machines so tests don't need to be sent out to labs. Faster results for the owner, increased customer service, instant results for critical emergency situations.

Some days you're slammed. But some days are dead, with no appointments and no in house patients. Electricity is still running, staff is still there being paid. Especially in emergency medicine, price has to compensate for slow days even after having busy days.

That leads into the next one, the economy. 10 years ago the clinic I'm at was slammed. Now they're a LOT slower. But cost of living for staff has increased. Rent on the building has increased. Price for bills has increased. Income has decreased with decreased patient numbers. Once again, price needs to be changed to compensate.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Over here the price of EVERYTHING is going up (except our grain/lamb prices  )
The minimum wage when I was vet nursing...and that's what we were paid....was around $400 per week.....it is now around $600 per week. So right there is a ONE pretty clear reason why costs have gone up at the local vet.....they must build the wage increases into the cost of their services


----------

